# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Hotel galaxy Hanoi

## fananuong

Hotel galaxy Hanoi hay còn được gọi với tên thân quen là khách sạn sang trong My Way được tọa lạc trong trung tâm thành phố, với thiết kế không gian mang đậm phong cách châu âu, kết hợp với đó là các yếu tố đặc trưng:
+ Hầm rượu IL Vino: sát bên khách sạn cao cấp My Way là hầm rượu với đầy đủ các loại rượu nhập khẩu nổi tiếng đến từ tất cả các quốc gia trên thế giới như ở Pháp, Tây Ban Nha, Đức… Vào tối thứ 6 hàng tuần, hầm rượu được mở cửa để đông đảo thực khách đến giao lưu với niềm đam mê rượu, cũng như đến gặp gỡ làm quen với bạn bè cả ở trong và ngoài nước.
+ Beer in Hanoi: Bạn có thể thưởng thức hương vị các loại bia tươi nổi tiếng, cũng như tất cả các loại beer trong nước, beer in Hanoi sẽ được My Way tổ chức trên tất cả các địa điểm nhà hàng, không chỉ riêng ở khách sạn để phục vụ đông đảo du khách cũng như người dân.
Thông tin chi tiết quy khách có thể liên hệ:
Hotline: 0909.75.1080
Tại tầng B2. Khách sạn My Way
Số 02 - Ngõ 86 - Đường Duy Tân – Hà Nội

----------


## dung89

Không có hình ảnh để xem à bạn

----------

